

Coding Together at Scale: GitHub as a Collaborative Social Network - who8mylunch
http://arxiv.org/abs/1407.2535v1

======
who8mylunch
Github as a social network is a nice idea. While it's not a big stretch, I
normally wouldn't think of Github and Facebook or Twitter in the same context.
But now that I am, I realize that my "social interactions" on Github are the
most satisfying and rewarding of all on both a personal and technical level.

